# Hope its not too hard



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Appears I will have to pick between 3 male puppies (with help of breeder). That's a big decision to make on the spur of the moment. She is scheduling appointments after I pick so can't take forever. Looks should be last thing I look at (of course they are all cute as can be) as I know their color changes with time. Might do some research on what black and tan and sable become as they age. Although I have yet to see a hav look I didnt like. At that age they are all a bit mouthy and chewy . I don't want an extremely shy puppy but I don't think any of them are. But breeder will know more than me and maybe there it will be love at first sight with one of them. Oh well, time will tell. 

Umm be on this forum at 12:00 saturday noon. I may need help. Will send an SOS on my laptop if I have questions.

As Mike gets more and more nervous......tick...tick... the time approaches....


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I can relate! They are just all so cute. How long do you have to consider? When we visit Beau (Bo??) he might be asleep when we first get there, then wake up and be the "life of the party" before pooping back out again. Hopefully you'll have enough time to see them all awake and interacting with each other as well as with you...


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Spend some time alone with each one and then watch them play together I'm sure the "one" will be clear. Hey if not then you might come home with George Formans kids george, george and george jr.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck, Mike! You'll know it when you see "your baby." He'll most likely pick you. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree, he'll pick you. One of them will touch your heart and you'll know that's the one! I felt that way with Scooter. Can't wait to see your photos tomorrow!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

cjsud said:


> Spend some time alone with each one and then watch them play together I'm sure the "one" will be clear. Hey if not then you might come home with George Formans kids *george, george and george jr.*


:eyebrows: oh that is a fun thought! Mike, maybe you should imagine all 3 at-home with you! that'll take the edge off!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike,

I really think one of them will pull on your heart strings and he'll let you know he's the one. Don't drive yourself crazy on this one. There's going to be something that differentiates one from the others. Little George is waiting for you just as much as you are for him. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Mike you will know. My mother picked Zoey from the picture online. I had picked one called Bungee. She was the runt of the previous litter and was about Zoey's size. As we were leaving I asked to see the other little girl from Zoey's litter. Bella's tail just wagged the whole time. She was so tiny and just happy. Well we left since we couldn't take them for another two weeks. I called the next day and let them know we had to have Bella too. Since I was getting the puppy for my mother(she lives in a condo and can't have one there) I knew Zoey was coming home with me. I hadn't planned on getting a dog myself. Bella was just an added bonus. Two and half years later and she is still just wagging that tail and happy to see everyone. You will know. 
Watch them together, spend time with each, and then watch them together again. Don't forget to spend some time with girls just incase you find George is a Georgette.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree, there is that special one that just tugs at your heart...Good luck and I am so excited and happy for you.


----------

